
Golang fun rants - jstoiko
https://twitter.com/pasiphae_goals/status/923820615022399488
======
wahern
It was boring until the manager of the Go team came out of nowhere to declare
Google's fidelity to inclusiveness in response to the James Damore joke. That
was hilarious. Also a little sad.[1]

[1] Because not only do women have to contend with a culture that unfairly
questions their bone fides, but they also have to fend off well-meaning people
bent on coddling them to death.

